# All new foreign £5 car wash! Really Bad!



## id_doug

Popped into my Sainsbury this morning to grab a sandwich for work and was greeted by the sight of these below!!!










There was about 6 or so of them dotted around the car park with a foreign guys wandering around asking you if you wanted a car wash whilst you done your shopping! Er, no thanks mate! Not sure what the crack was, there did not look like any dedicated area where they were "cleaning" the cars, surely they were not doing them in the spaces with these trolleys!!!??? I had a quick look at the trolley and to be honest I have thrown out better stuff then they had in it!

I think these now have lowered the foreign style £5 washes to a whole new level!!

Quite gobsmacked really!


----------



## Leemack

"Would you like your car scratched whilst you shop?"

"Ooh, yes please"

"no problem sir, did i mention we charge £5.00 to do the damage?"


----------



## jamesmut

I'm not going to comment on the quality of the wash - but anyone who advertises themselves as '*epic*' wants a slap.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Old Skool said:


> "Would you like your car scratched whilst you shop?"
> 
> "Ooh, yes please"
> 
> "no problem sir, did i mention we charge £5.00 to do the damage?"


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Priceless!!!!

Dont forget though, Door dings are free at supermarkets


----------



## Leemack

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Priceless!!!!
> 
> Dont forget though, Door dings are free at supermarkets


Sorry I forgot about our added door ding service.

I'll throw one ding in each door free just for today


----------



## DMH-01

These ones have been in my local Sainsbury's for years and they do indeed clean your car in the bay.

Looks like you've got nice weather though, it's pouring down here .


----------



## davZS

No matter how bad of a job they do, you've got to give it to them they are going strong people must be happy with what they get for there money or these things/places would not exist, 

To the average person in there eyes they do a fantastic job for the money.

By the way I don't run one but think I might start they seem to be getting good cash for very little work.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Old Skool said:


> Sorry I forgot about our added door ding service.
> 
> I'll throw one ding in each door free just for today


:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Decebal

They are around here for 2 or 3 years around Sainsburys now and mostly they are illegal emigrants. I saw them doing the cars and if I would have a scrap car I NEVER let them to touch my car. They asked me once after I cleaned the car in the same day and I answer them:"Does this car looks like needs a wash?" I appreciate they try to earn some honest money but I do not trust them and you get the car "washed" for the 5£ you paid!!!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

99% of people dont care like we do so the damage doesnt exist to them,
walk down your road when the sun is out and look at all the swirls/marks etc on their cars,
its a fiver, most people will think its easy then getting the hose pipe out.


----------



## steveo3002

yeah got these near us , they have small tub of water that they never change and wipe the car over with a filthy sponge that you wouldnt use on your arches


----------



## paul syverson

as above any cars we buy we have to spend the first couple of days correcting the paint work as most people dont care.


----------



## Typhoon 180

Got them her to, I watched them the once and they use about a litre of plain water in a little bucket like box with a handle, no soap, they use a sponge and just go over the car, no rinse, just chammy dry after, then the same sponge is used for the wheels, again no soap it's all just plain water, the only thing they use is window cleaner and tyre shine, did notice it to be in Autosmart bottles here


----------



## Hondahead1991

i was thinking they were using onr but it sounds like theyre just using dirty water lol thats a joke.


----------



## deanchilds

I take my aston to them, for £5 what harm can they do?


----------



## GSD

There's been threads on a local forum about them in Sainsbury's car parks people are pretty peed off at their insistance bordering on harrasment of customers.People have complained to the store manager of Sainsbury's who seems less than interested in his customers concerns which baffles me.


----------



## Hondahead1991

deanchilds said:


> I take my aston to them, for £5 what harm can they do?


....


----------



## Ming

GSD said:


> There's been threads on a local forum about them in Sainsbury's car parks people are pretty peed off at their insistance bordering on harrasment of customers.People have complained to the store manager of Sainsbury's who seems less than interested in his customers concerns which baffles me.


I think you wil find that they PAY for the privilidge of being on the car park!! Thats why the store manager is a little less than helpful!!
As others have said most folk do not see/care what their car looks like so long as they can see through the windows. As such getting the crud off for a fiver is a deal and whilst they are shopping is a bonus.
Let them carry on i say. Its more work for people like us when the car finds a new owner who does care!!:detailer:
If they harrass you tell them you work for HM Immigration and ask who their boss is!! That should be good for a giggle.
Ming the Nasty


----------



## DetailMyCar

Remember the majority of people that go to the shops don't care about their car, and therefore is where all your car park dents, bumper scrapes come from so they are the perfect target for a cheap but crappy car wash, those people aren't going to care about swirls, or tar spots they can hardly see - If the car looks "clean" that's really all they're going to care about, right as they open their door out right on to your nice car 

The other thing that concerns me, is these guys do it in standard parking bay's, not dedicated wide areas so are they squeezing themselves down the sides of the poor victim (i mean car)? Surely there's a hell of a chance they're going to rub up against the car it's parked next to?? 

Imagine that, you don't choose to be involved in the whole car wash thing yet come out to find the idiot next to you has and now your car is covered in scrapes, dirt and scratches where the guy has squeezed down the side of it??


----------



## jamesgti

yeah with had them round here for a few years now.

also i swear everyday i see a new hand bloody car wash open up aswell, theirs loads o fthem around my area.


----------



## id_doug

I think the whole thing that shocked me was the fact they look like they are going to clean your entire car from a stand alone trolley, where its parked. Dont get me wrong I know some people dont care to much and go to the "normal" £5 washes on old garage forecourts or the ones you see in shopping center carparks, but at least they look like they use a hose with clean water and not just some old dirty trolley!

But like someone posted earlier, there must be money in it as they are popping up all over the place! However, it is a shame when you take into account the probably bad results produced (in our eyes) then you see professional mobile valaters struggling for business! If only people knew the truth or the difference.


----------



## Dingo2002

Despite how shoddy these outfits are and how unlikely the chaps with the sponges are to be on legal minimum wage someone somewhere is making an absolute shed load of money!!!

Now all you detailers out there who do "ok" wage wise but in order to do so work your fingers raw ask yourself this..."if I could quadruple my income would I care as much about the finish I gave, especially if I could earn that money having someone else doing the work for me"

Now I know it's not all about the money but as much as I hate those car washes and despite how it makes me cringe when I see them washing someones car you can't fault the business acumen of the owners! I would say that there is way more money in general in the people who don't care about their cars than there is in those who do! 

One thing that leads me to this conclusion is the multi-million pound automated swirl-o-matic near us that has had 3 multi-million pound refits in the same number of years. Each wash costs a minimum of £1.79! So they are obviously doing really rather well!


----------



## id_doug

Dingo2002 said:


> I would say that there is way more money in general in the people who don't care about their cars than there is in those who do!


I would probably say you hit the nail on the head there. I bet the people who take care of there cars are a tiny fraction of the motoring population, maybe even a single figure percentage. Which probably leaves a very big percentage of the motoring population basically not really giving a damn. I guess a clean car to the masses is one with no dirt on it regardless of how shiny it is.

Still makes my skin shudder though thinking about them cleaning a car


----------



## TubbyTwo

These people always pounce on me at my local tesco. No matter how clean the car is, I always get "you want car wash"

Despite me telling him not to a friend took his car to one of these in an old petrol station.... Neat acid wheel cleaner and a petrol pressure washer later he is now missing a fair bit of paint from the alloys and some lacquer from the rear of the car.

They really are hopeless.


----------



## ad172

I think it's quite clear that the vast majority of people are totally oblivious as to the damage these types of washes cause.


----------



## TelTel

Old Skool said:


> "Would you like your car scratched whilst you shop?"
> 
> "Ooh, yes please"
> 
> "no problem sir, did i mention we charge £5.00 to do the damage?"


"whilst your there can you please use one of your great products to take the laquer of my wheels, as they are quite dirty"


----------



## id_doug

What we need is a volunteer with the heart to do a consumer test. I would love to see a car taken to them and see what and how they actually do there clean and what the results are like. Some nice before and afters with a little write up would do.

Any volunteers?


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah we got loads here too, one of them put a flyer on my work van i wouldn't mind but my van is all signed up with my valeting business...!! so i take that as a joke as i don't work to any where near the standard they do.


----------



## Flair

id_doug said:


> What we need is a volunteer with the heart to do a consumer test. I would love to see a car taken to them and see what and how they actually do there clean and what the results are like. Some nice before and afters with a little write up would do.
> 
> Any volunteers?


A detailing world write up and video like the Fifth gear one, I think its a good idea.


----------



## MuZiZZle

how about all chipping in and I'll hire a car?

;p


----------



## Trip tdi

The main thing is there in employment and working to get there bread and butter on the table, i respect them for that, its hard work no doubt.

Alot of people donlt know out there the consequences for the paint trouble and chemicals used, they mainly use this sort for convenience, do there shopping and the car gets washed.
To them the car looks cleaner but they will not spot the swirls or horrid paint rids, these are just normal people who do not have a clue what kind of damage will occur in time.

Same with the 5.00 pound hand wash, with the pressure wash, they will spot it with there harsh alloy chemicals becasue it burns the skin when thrown by the wind, and specially on dark paint in black, they have to be on the ball to spot the damage lol.

Alot of people donlt care, they only keep there cars for 3 to 4 years, mainly there cars are leased, some i;m talking about.

But yo u canlt beat a wash and polish at home, it will knock the socks out the finish from them... i never them touch my car, i do myself, and my cars old.


----------



## Flair

MuZiZZle said:


> how about all chipping in and I'll hire a car?
> 
> ;p


I'd be in, DW consumer advice on the most destructive car wash method. Followed by a nice how to do wash correctly educational video, and possible some pro advice from some supporters and how chemicals can be dangerous and there effects if there not used to the correct guidelines.


----------



## id_doug

Flair said:


> I'd be in, DW consumer advice on the most destructive car wash method. Followed by a nice how to do wash correctly educational video.


I think we may have the start of a classic here :lol: could you imagine!?


----------



## id_doug

In all fairness I have had a read through of there website and to the average person it will sound really good. They are selling this along the lines of a reduced water, eco clean using "specialist noodle mitts". Now I guess in theory (and I mean theory) it would potentially be a good idea if done very carefully with the correct products, knowledge and care. However and its a big however, from what I saw (I know you should never judge a book by its cover) it did not look great. There kit was dirty and simply judging by the state of the guys overalls..... well the less said about that the better....


----------



## DesertDog

We have them over here too...20 dirhams (£3.30) for a car, 30 dirhams (£5) for an SUV. Before, when I drove a leased and scratched to buggery Civic, I used them all the time since I was living in an apartment with only on-street parking with nowhere to use for a proper detail.

I'd never think of paying them to "clean" my sparkling T6 tho...


----------



## Detail My Ride

I believe its a new brand linked to the 'Hands On Group' who are a huge company that own most of the various outfits that clean cars in supermarket car parks.

Their techniques are somewhat flawed, however somebody somewhere is sitting on a lot of money because of it. We can sit and shout all day at how bad it is for a vehicles paintwork, but at the end of the day, they are always cleaning cars and making money from it. 

Personally, its a great idea that will probably do well, particularly now it has eco branding which I like, and will keep me in business correcting paintwork.


----------



## Natalie

Trip tdi said:


> The main thing is there in employment and working to get there bread and butter on the table, i respect them for that, its hard work no doubt.


But most are probably illegals so not paying any NI/Tax contributions


----------



## [email protected]

Gaz W said:


> I believe its a new brand linked to the 'Hands On Group' who are a huge company that own most of the various outfits that clean cars in supermarket car parks.
> 
> Their techniques are somewhat flawed, however somebody somewhere is sitting on a lot of money because of it. We can sit and shout all day at how bad it is for a vehicles paintwork, but at the end of the day, they are always cleaning cars and making money from it.
> 
> Personally, its a great idea that will probably do well, particularly now it has eco branding which I like, and will keep me in business correcting paintwork.


Its places like that, that will keep the detailers in business.


----------



## Leemack

I'm thinking of doing it. Might just take the mini to our local scratch whilst you shop.

If there is enough interest i'll do it. Got to teach my son how to machine polish anyway.

Post up if you want me to do it - I'll take one for the team


----------



## Leodhasach

Old Skool said:


> I'm thinking of doing it. Might just take the mini to our local scratch whilst you shop.
> 
> If there is enough interest i'll do it. Got to teach my son how to machine polish anyway.
> 
> Post up if you want me to do it - I'll take one for the team


Interesting, and you're a braver man than me :lol:

What sort of nick is the paintwork of the Mini in anyway?


----------



## Leemack

Not too bad

Never been machined and showing healthy levels of paint to mess with so I will do it as it's the daily driver anyway :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Old Skool said:


> I'm thinking of doing it. Might just take the mini to our local scratch whilst you shop.
> 
> If there is enough interest i'll do it. Got to teach my son how to machine polish anyway.
> 
> Post up if you want me to do it - I'll take one for the team


braver man than me LOL


----------



## Leemack

It's all about satisfying my community :lol:

It'll get the Mrs back for making me buy her Botox :devil:


----------



## [email protected]

Oh so its her car lmao


----------



## David

even though folk on here say 99% of people don't care about their paintwork, possibly true in the sense of swirl marks etc but if you were to ask people "would you like me to run this sponge in dirty water over your car without hosing it down first and ive used the same water on 3 cars"

id say most people would tell them to not do it, my parents would never dream of washing their cars without hosing it down first, most people know this, its the "damage" that people don't have enough knowledge about


----------



## Leemack




----------



## Leemack

If i get 20 thanks i'll do it this week :thumb:

just to gauge interest obviously haha


----------



## [email protected]

So when you doing this "DW TEST" LOL


----------



## Leodhasach

Sounds good, go for it! Maybe machine one section or panel beforehand as a datum?


----------



## Leemack

Thursday.

I'll correct the paint then drive on down

This will be embarrassing if they don't even put 1 swirl in :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Old Skool said:


> Thursday.
> 
> I'll correct the paint then drive on down
> 
> This will be embarrassing if they don't even put 1 swirl in :lol:


Yeah that would be bad but i can't see that happening

Seeing as my uncle went to a hand car wash that used a PW and everything but they still put swirls and scratches in they charged him £20.00 for it.


----------



## Leemack

DJ1989 said:


> Yeah that would be bad but i can't see that happening
> 
> Seeing as my uncle went to a hand car wash that used a PW and everything but they still put swirls and scratches in they charged him £20.00 for it.


I would pretty much put money (A lot of) on them swirling it to high heaven.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh yeah, i got 2 customers by just pointing out what they do to their cars


----------



## id_doug

Old Skool said:


> I'm thinking of doing it. Might just take the mini to our local scratch whilst you shop.
> 
> If there is enough interest i'll do it. Got to teach my son how to machine polish anyway.
> 
> Post up if you want me to do it - I'll take one for the team


O dear god! Seriously? I was just joking about the volunteer bit! Ha ha. Although it would be a very interesting test. Ideally it would be perfectly corrected before it went but incredible dirty and see what they could do! You do realise if it comes back clean with no marks on it Detailing World will essentially have to be shut down  :lol:


----------



## nickfrog

Koshka said:


> But most are probably illegals so not paying any NI/Tax contributions


Not sure how you can tell they are illegals ? They might well be from an another EU country ? I am not sure not paying NI/Tax is the preserve of foreign workers.

I think they offer a great service for the vast majority of people.


----------



## Leemack

id_doug said:


> O dear god! Seriously? I was just joking about the volunteer bit! Ha ha. Although it would be a very interesting test. Ideally it would be perfectly corrected before it went but incredible dirty and see what they could do! You do realise if it comes back clean with no marks on it Detailing World will essentially have to be shut down  :lol:


:lol:

Yeah lol.
I'm setting about refining the paint to a perfect finish this week so once it's been up and down the M6 on a rainy day, i'll be taking it to our friends at Sainsburys to see what they can do on the EPIC microfibre wash

:buffer:


----------



## Leemack

Post number 47

up to 8 thanks - 12 more for me to do this stupid experiment :lol:


----------



## Ming

No 9. 
Do it..... you know you want too..... and we want you too.
Ming the interested


----------



## VIPER

Not strictly related, but I was sitting waiting in the car park in Morrisons yesterday and a woman came back to her car, left the trolley about 3 feet away whilst she opened the boot and cleared some space for the bags. There is a bit of a slope and so the trolley rolled towards the car, front corner first, straight into the rear wing!! Now she looked up whilst it was rolling and just watched it happen!! She had the quickest of glances at the side of the car, which must have made at least a scratch and most likely a dent and just carried on filling boot with no reaction whatsoever.

Now although these types of car 'washes' are abhorrent to the likes of us - or even to anyone who's remotely concerned about their motor; they don't need to be hardcore detailers of course, if that woman is typical of the 'general' car owner - and I think we all know she represents the overwhelming majority, a slop over with some mucky water and manky sponge that's been on the floor more than it's been in the bucket is going to be least of their concerns. As long as it's cleaner going home than it was on arrival then I suspect they think job's a good un?


----------



## anthonyh90

would love to see this. would help me explain to friends the damage that cheap washes do to their cars


----------



## [email protected]

anthonyh90 said:


> would love to see this. would help me explain to friends the damage that cheap washes do to their cars


Yup i could use it on my website haha joke.


----------



## Leemack

Viper said:


> Not strictly related, but I was sitting waiting in the car park in Morrisons yesterday and a woman came back to her car, left the trolley about 3 feet away whilst she opened the boot and cleared some space for the bags. There is a bit of a slope and so the trolley rolled towards the car, front corner first, straight into the rear wing!! Now she looked up whilst it was rolling and just watched it happen!! She had the quickest of glances at the side of the car, which must have made at least a scratch and most likely a dent and just carried on filling boot with no reaction whatsoever.
> 
> Now although these types of car 'washes' are abhorrent to the likes of us - or even to anyone who's remotely concerned about their motor; they don't need to be hardcore detailers of course, if that woman is typical of the 'general' car owner - and I think we all know she represents the overwhelming majority, a slop over with some mucky water and manky sponge that's been on the floor more than it's been in the bucket is going to be least of their concerns. As long as it's cleaner going home than it was on arrival then I suspect they think job's a good un?


I agree mark and TBH I think 75% would be like that woman but there are a few people that pay for it thinking it is a good job and then realise what they have done.
I might set up one of those ambulance chaser type businesses.

instead it will be

"Have you been involved in a Swirly situation that wasn't your fault?" Well you deserve to be compensated.
We will detail the mistakes for you for a discounted price. YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## Natalie

nickfrog said:


> Not sure how you can tell they are illegals ? They might well be from an another EU country ? I am not sure not paying NI/Tax is the preserve of foreign workers.
> 
> I think they offer a great service for the vast majority of people.


Just going by what I have read on the UKBA site really & seen on the UKBA programme. Maybe I am misinformed.


----------



## bigmc

I was in Sainsburys Cheshire oaks for lunch a couple of days last and had the pleasure (if you can call it that) of watching them do a few cars, the water they were using looked worse than some of the rinse water people throw away on here. The guy came over to me and asked if I'd like their service, I mentioned the filthy water and he just looked blankly at me as if to say "what's the problem with the water?"


----------



## pete79

A friend in works mother tried to give them some money because she thought it was 'help for heroes :wall:


----------



## nickfrog

Koshka said:


> Just going by what I have read on the UKBA site really & seen on the UKBA programme. Maybe I am misinformed.


UK Border Agency ? Would you care to show the link where it says illegals tend to wash cars in supermarkets ? Do you understand the basics of UK and EU law when it comes to cross-border labour ?


----------



## Leemack

The confusion comes where the media covered the immigration service doing raids on these types of businesses. 
It showed 4 separate raids on 4 separate locations and numerous illegals were arrested working illegally.

90% of the workforce shown in this programme were illegals from Iran/Afghanistan/Iraq etc.
Also it pulled up some stats stating that out of the companies operating these supermarket washes, it is believed that 75% of the whole workforce is working illegally.

Maybe this is where the claims come from ?


----------



## Lloydy

At least if we are feeling lazy we can wash cars in a supermarket :detailer:

And get paid £5 for a spit clean


----------



## Andyb0127

We SCRATCH ANY CAR is what they should be called.

Little bit of info for about it the company that employs theses so called car wash is a uk based company called HANDS ON. 

This may not be the same company but this is what they used to be called or should be called Brillo pad car wash.


----------



## Leemack

I think Hands on do the cars under Selfridges in Birmingham. I might be wrong though.

Whoever they are do a shed load of cars at the weekends


----------



## -Kev-

another thread with people slatting supermarket handwashes  just let people get on with it - if thats how they want their car washed (whatever type of car it may be), then let them, they get the results they want


----------



## james_death

Now thats a cheap mobile unit, no road tax no insurance no mot...:lol:


----------



## PugIain

I had a chat with someone who was just getting into a feshly "swirled up" car (a 60 plate Insignia) and asked if he thought a fiver for a slap with a wet cloth was good value when he could do it himself and enjoy it.Know what he said.
" I cant be arsed"
Lazy get.


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ or he has better things to do with his time as just see's the car as a way of getting from A to B...


----------



## PugIain

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ or he has better things to do with his time as just see's the car as a way of getting from A to B...


I had the misfortune of getting a lift with someone the other day and their car was a complete bomb site inside.I darent touch anything incase I got African trypanosomiasis or something.
"Its only to get from A to B mate"
So I said "my beds only for sleeping in but it doesnt mean I **** in it"


----------



## Detail My Ride

Showshine said:


> I think Hands on do the cars under Selfridges in Birmingham. I might be wrong though.
> 
> Whoever they are do a shed load of cars at the weekends


Nah, H20 are the company that work in the Bullring.

H20 is a top notch setup, and makes an absolute killing.


----------



## Leemack

Gaz W said:


> Nah, H20 are the company that work in the Bullring.
> 
> H20 is a top notch setup, and makes an absolute killing.


It does make a killing but their work is as bad as most roadsides. My Mrs's mate had her new BMW X6 done there 2 weeks ago and it is a right mess.

But you pays ya money and takes ya chance so .....


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

I used to get my wiped clean by them before I got into detailing. They did a good job for the person who cant be bothered to wash and dry it themselves even though their petrol station has a powerful jet wash. But when I went a couple weeks ago, i saw the same guy I used to go to when ever i needed it done and he asked to clean it.
I said no, i wash it myself now.
His response was "good"


----------



## The_Bouncer

Mr Orgasmo said:


> I used to get my wiped clean by them before I got into detailing. They did a good job for the person who cant be bothered to wash and dry it themselves even though their petrol station has a powerful jet wash.


Correct which is why in all honesty a few of those guys can make a lot more money than some of the pro detailers on this board - simple (rough) maths.

10 wipes an hour =£50+ tips, no expensive kit or overheads - 10 hours a day if they could manage it =£500 per day = £3,500 over 7 days if they slogged themselves £14,000 a month heck why not bring in 2 mates with ya - each pull in a tidy sum....

55 million+ people in the uk

How many cars on the road - er lets half it and then some - = 22 million

How many members on DW since inception = (c) 47,000

We got a long way to go chaps... serious - never going to beat them and never going to get the custom they get - so another question to throw out... who's the smartest operator. ? :tumbleweed:

p.s anyone one do a tag team with me down tescos ? - I got a wheelbarra and some old MF's


----------



## Sciroccostyle

Actually the Suppermarket guy's near me are not using water at all, it's some kind of magic black liquid that's obviously expensive as they keep it for all the cars. I'm not sure but I think it's the same stuff that those roofing/building people use that they heat up with gas and steam comes of it before appying it to the roof:lol:


----------



## Natalie

nickfrog said:


> UK Border Agency ? Would you care to show the link where it says illegals tend to wash cars in supermarkets ? Do you understand the basics of UK and EU law when it comes to cross-border labour ?


Sorry perhaps I used the wrong word in "most". I don't want to get in an argument over it, I've already admitted I might have been misinformed.


----------



## Leemack

So lads and ladies - 1 day to go until they get their shiny MF's on our car 

I'll do the pre swirl session detail tonight at some time :thumb:

Just need to find the buggers near me now


----------



## id_doug

Showshine said:


> So lads and ladies - 1 day to go until they get their shiny MF's on our car
> 
> I'll do the pre swirl session detail tonight at some time :thumb:
> 
> Just need to find the buggers near me now


I mean this in the nicest possible way but I really hope they make a right mess of your car, otherwise we are all going to end up with a huge amount off egg on our faces! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

id_doug said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way but I really hope they make a right mess of your car, otherwise we are all going to end up with a huge amount off egg on our faces! :thumb:


:lol:

So true - I'm sure they will keep up their end of the bargain and supply me with the same service they do daily to unsuspecting shoppers


----------



## id_doug

The results are certainly going to be very interesting one way or another that's for sure.


----------



## stargazer

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Priceless!!!!
> 
> Dont forget though, Door dings are free at supermarkets


How true. That's why we go in my partner's car and not mine....:lol:


----------



## id_doug

stargazer said:


> How true. That's why we go in my partner's car and not mine....:lol:


Strange that, we do the same. My excuse, my wife's car has a bigger boot


----------



## stargazer

deanchilds said:


> I take my aston to them, for £5 what harm can they do?


ignorance is bliss


----------



## stargazer

id_doug said:


> Strange that, we do the same. My excuse, my wife's car has a bigger boot


So far there's been no 'Why can't we go in yours?'

Well if that ever comes up...

A. It's MINI and the boot is just about big enough to get only one shopping bag in there and B. I don't fancy walking back to my car to find a dent in the door....


----------



## Leemack

Thing is my Mrs has realised whats going on so she now wants to go shopping in the van so her car doesn't get damaged :wall:

Look like a bunch of pikeys going to sainsburys in the van


----------



## Lloydy

Thing is as much as I think this test is good, what will it acheive that we dont already know? Also who is going to actually read this post and go, "oh thats really bad, I am going to stop washing my car at the local Sainsburys and now go and do a 2bm and machine polish"

As much as I would like to see what happens, your making more work for yourself


----------



## Leemack

Lloydy said:


> Thing is as much as I think this test is good, what will it acheive that we dont already know? Also who is going to actually read this post and go, "oh thats really bad, I am going to stop washing my car at the local Sainsburys and now go and do a 2bm and machine polish"
> 
> As much as I would like to see what happens, your making more work for yourself


Just a bit of fun mate

it's not being taken seriously. People are interested so i'm doing it, simple really 

Plus it gives me chance to assess exactly the amount of damage they do whether it be light swirls, medium, heavy etc. Dare i say it, none.


----------



## trackslag

Will be a giggle showshine have added thanks to that post. 

Seem to be everywhere car washes at the moment £1.99 is the cheapest i`ve seen over in Worcester. nuts!. Only guys getting rich is the owners of these set up and they are coining it in!


----------



## Leemack

trackslag said:


> Will be a giggle showshine have added thanks to that post.
> 
> Seem to be everywhere car washes at the moment £1.99 is the cheapest i`ve seen over in Worcester. nuts!. Only guys getting rich is the owners of these set up and they are coining it in!


Cheers mate - Yeah the owners are definately doing well out of it


----------



## Ninja59

Cleaned the c today then ironically had to go to sainsburys lol parked miles away from people of course lol but the guy did think about asking me lol then I just starred for a second that said no don't bother even asking me :lol:


----------



## Lloydy

Showshine said:


> Just a bit of fun mate
> 
> it's not being taken seriously. People are interested so i'm doing it, simple really
> 
> Plus it gives me chance to assess exactly the amount of damage they do whether it be light swirls, medium, heavy etc. Dare i say it, none.


I am still interested in what the outcome is to be honest :thumb:

Just feel sorry for your hard work going down the drain and you having to pay for it to be destroyed :detailer:


----------



## Leemack

Lloydy said:


> I am still interested in what the outcome is to be honest :thumb:
> 
> Just feel sorry for your hard work going down the drain and you having to pay for it to be destroyed :detailer:


:lol:

Mrs's car anyway - It's all in the name of detailing science.

It gives me a chance to :buffer: it again anyway


----------



## Lloydy

What happens if its a swirl free finish?

Detailing is closed


----------



## Ninja59

ha cannot wait for the results to be in :lol:


----------



## Leemack

If it's defect free then I won't be on here for a while :lol:


----------



## Guest

Can't wait for this


----------



## GolfFanBoy

I wonder how dirty a car could be for them to clean it from that trolley? How about cleaning this:-










Look forward to the test Showshine :thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo

Most owners that use them would not do any better and do just as much damage so to them its £5.00 to save them doing the damage to their own car.


----------



## Leemack

Ok so the car is prepped and ready to roll. I have some pictures on the camera of a quick wash, clay and polish. LSP was Dodo Supernatural.

Mrs has gone to work in the car now and it's a 30 mile motorway round trip so i figured i'd let it get a bit of dust/grime on there to represent a normal car's cycle.

Then at the weekend i'll go to one of these wonder washes and do a VLOG of me speaking to the nice car wash man


----------



## Sneaks

Very intesting test

Looking forward to the results


----------



## Typhoon 180

Showshine said:


> Ok so the car is prepped and ready to roll. I have some pictures on the camera of a quick wash, clay and polish. LSP was Dodo Supernatural.
> 
> Mrs has gone to work in the car now and it's a 30 mile motorway round trip so i figured i'd let it get a bit of dust/grime on there to represent a normal car's cycle.
> 
> Then at the weekend i'll go to one of these wonder washes and do a VLOG of me speaking to the nice car wash man


PMSL!

Tamworth sainsburys have these car park washers, make me laugh when I sit there watching them whilst waiting for the missus to pop in the shop


----------



## Leemack

steves cleenz said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Tamworth sainsburys have these car park washers, make me laugh when I sit there watching them whilst waiting for the missus to pop in the shop


Thats where it'll be then :lol:


----------



## David.S

Not here yet 
If they did I may send a letter to sainsburys asking does thier insurance ( sainsburys ) cover them
If they dent or scrach my car while cleaning someone else next to mine.


----------



## id_doug

Showshine said:


> Ok so the car is prepped and ready to roll. I have some pictures on the camera of a quick wash, clay and polish. LSP was Dodo Supernatural.
> 
> Mrs has gone to work in the car now and it's a 30 mile motorway round trip so i figured i'd let it get a bit of dust/grime on there to represent a normal car's cycle.
> 
> Then at the weekend i'll go to one of these wonder washes and do a VLOG of me speaking to the nice car wash man


I hope you haven't put to much protection on the car? Wouldn't want it coming back clean and unmarked


----------



## Leemack

Just the one layer :thumb:


----------



## davZS

What happens if the car comes back and is spotless I mean immaculate.... :doublesho

The end of detailing as we know it????  :lol:

DUN DUN DUN :dramatic music: :lol:


----------



## id_doug

davZS said:


> What happens if the car comes back and is spotless I mean immaculate.... :doublesho
> 
> The end of detailing as we know it????  :lol:
> 
> DUN DUN DUN :dramatic music: :lol:


We all stop wasting our money on expensive polishes, waxes and multiple buckets and use an old micro fibre wash mitt and last nights dirty dish water to clean our cars


----------



## Sciroccostyle

id_doug said:


> We all stop wasting our money on expensive polishes, waxes and multiple buckets and use an old micro fibre wash mitt and last nights dirty dish water to clean our cars


Old bucket, dirty sponge, half used bottle of Fairy liquid and a dirty old 'Shamy leather' at the ready in case it fails:lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Whens the outcome of this ? - Today ? - be interesting :thumb:


----------



## davZS

Yeah I'm looking forward tomthe results, be very interesting.


----------



## davZS

Did this go ahead?


----------



## id_doug

davZS said:


> Did this go ahead?


Not sure what happened. Maybe he seen the light and decided against. Couldn't blame him if he did. Hopefully it will still happen. The results should be interesting.


----------



## Leemack

No it's still on lads - Don't worry lol.

Couldn't get to it at the weekend but the pictures will be up by saturday


----------



## davZS

Showshine said:


> No it's still on lads - Don't worry lol.
> 
> Couldn't get to it at the weekend but the pictures will be up by saturday


Ok show like it has been said by doug if you decided against it we would not blame you :thumb:


----------



## SiliconS

Still hoping for an update, Showshine, if you get chance. :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Yeah ShowShine Show....:lol:


----------



## Sciroccostyle

Don't tell us there is nothing to see, no scratches:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Come on show


----------



## Snapples

Cant wait for this


----------



## Lloydy

Come on I wanna see the damage


----------



## [email protected]

I was thinking about this yesterday when i was waiting for the misses to come out of the shops lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Can't wait to see this, I just hope the result is what we all clearly want otherwise its going to be very embarrassing.


----------



## mejinks

c'mon......


----------



## Keir

subscribed


----------



## 62mph

Its gone quiet!


----------



## S63

Why can't so many DW members realize and appreciate the fact that 99.99% of the great British car owners couldn't give a monkeys about swirls etc and if for a fiver they don't have to get their hoses out and have the crud and muck scoured off their motors and are happy with the service then let em be, these threads are incredibly boring.


----------



## davZS

S63 said:


> Why can't so many DW members realize and appreciate the fact that 99.99% of the great British car owners couldn't give a monkeys about swirls etc and if for a fiver they don't have to get their hoses out and have the crud and muck scoured off their motors and are happy with the service then let em be, these threads are incredibly boring.


Yes you are right 99.99% don't care and are happy with the job they get. I for one don't find this thread boring but more interesting as I would like to see the outcome see how much if any I might add imperfections are added to the paint work from one of these £5 car washes, well go do it yourself you might be thinking but my answer to that is why when someone else is going to do it for you.

So for you this might be boring (in that case don't click on the thread) but for others it may be very interesting. 
:thumb:


----------



## Snapples

davZS said:


> So for you this might be boring (in that case don't click on the thread) but for others it may be very interesting.
> :thumb:


Agreed


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Totally agree with davZS.

I know a quite a few people who go to these sorts of places purely for the convenience, hopefully this might make some of them think again.


----------



## Blockwax

I dont worry about the job they do ...if anyone is daft enough to use them they do so at their own risk....maybe the Supermarket doesnt know the difference....or of them being there....
The bug i have is them using the word "heros" a deffinite play on the forces charity "help the heros" of which im a big fan ....maybe some of our forces are where these &%$:ts are from & getting killed while this lot come swanning over here..........The Afgan Hordes are queuing up in France to get in here ......at any cost........maybe the store should be made aware of the problem....


----------



## Laurie.J.M

we're still waiting....


----------



## DMH-01

I reckon he was so impressed with the results that he's now got a job with them working 12 hours a day


----------



## Sciroccostyle

BUMP! any news?


----------



## james_death

They washed it away...


----------



## Decebal

james_death said:


> They washed it away...


I think they run away with the car. The guys are foreigners and most of them illegal.:devil:


----------



## davZS

I was interested in the results but I think we can put this thread to bed now I think it's off.

And the foreign car wash immigrants all lived happily ever after with there reputation intact.

THE END.


----------



## Modmedia

davZS said:


> I was interested in the results but I think we can put this thread to bed now I think it's off.
> 
> And the foreign car wash immigrants all lived happily ever after with there reputation intact.
> 
> THE END.


Who let you decide?

I say...

NOT THE END.


----------



## planktom

i still hope seeing these before-50/50-after results too !:thumb:


----------



## nickfrog

Still no evidence that those particular workers are from outside the EU and therefore illegal.
I tend to favour non-British workers TBF, better work ethos, less prejudice and generally speaking higher level of education, as confirmed by some of the comments on this thread.


----------



## bonzo

Subscribed buddy, looking forward to the outcome!


----------



## mejinks

I rekon he has had strife from the Mrs and she won't let him have the car washed there 

Either that or it turned out so badly he is in the middle of taking them to court and can't prejudice the case :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ming

Or the car came up spotless and without any swirl or defect and he is, as we speak, doing a car boot sale of all his detailing products!!
Ming the mirthful


----------



## Leemack

Ok sorry about this being late - I couldn't for the life of me find the camera.

Anyway I have a fair few pics but they are going to take some sorting but here is before I went to the car park washer man :-










This is after I went to the wash man (I haven't touched it after they did)










The car was waxed with 2 layers of :-










Got a video of the (ahem cough cough) beading after the wash (Totally stripped my 2 layers of SN. (It's uploading at the moment so i'll pop it on here shortly)

So thoughts?


----------



## bigmc

So it's stripped a durable wax and left what looks like some hologramming and some definite swirlies. Thanks for being the guinea pig!


----------



## Leemack

So what are my thoughts?

Well, this is after 1 wash by them on a car that does hide damage quite well tbh. Imagine what they would do to a freshly detailed black car :wall: 
Very pleased that they did damage it in a way as I could have looked very silly if they gave it back swirl free and I would question my knowledge lol.

Anyway, there is damage and I would say a lot for a 1 stage wash.

£5 I paid them to damage my car - but it was in the name of science so I hope you are entertained as this thread was proving popular :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

bigmc said:


> So it's stripped a durable wax and left what looks like some hologramming and some definite swirlies. Thanks for being the guinea pig!


They are mainly swirls mate yeah - Can't really capture the damage properly but I tried to at least show some of it.
The passenger door was pretty bad because there was a lot of road grime there and I could almost hear the MF scraping :shudder:


----------



## bigmc

You should email the pictures to Sainsbury's or which ever supermarket it was and see what they say about cars being damaged in their car park, they'll probably come back with the "No responsibility, cars left at owners risk" BS.


----------



## Leemack

S63 said:


> Why can't so many DW members realize and appreciate the fact that 99.99% of the great British car owners couldn't give a monkeys about swirls etc and if for a fiver they don't have to get their hoses out and have the crud and muck scoured off their motors and are happy with the service then let em be, these threads are incredibly boring.


Don't read it then mate. Seriously.

Yes they may bore you but obviously they entertain us on here. We are doing this for Detailing world and not for joe public who doesn't give a damn. This is obvious anyway because Joe swirly man public wouldn't entertain coming here so stop with the negative.

If you don't like then don't click :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thx for doing this :thumb: - image what it would be like after 2 or 3 washes - It really goes to show how these places damage paint but 95% of the british public are more than happy to do this. 

And even if you showed these pictures to people they would be like "So ? it still looks clean tho'"

I don't think we are going to change common belief.


Crazy, absolute crazy


----------



## herbiedacious

Good on ya SS,you're a brave man! This might deter some of us from considering using these chaps when we're having a "can't be @rsed" moment. Stripping off 2 layers of SN is pretty good going.


----------



## Leemack

Thanks for the positive feedback lads/lasses.

They sprayed a pre wash solution on the car that absolutely reeked (SP) and I think it was a very caustic TFR that didn't smell diluted so this was the stripper lol


----------



## Ming

Well done mate.
If they managed to strip of two layers of protection and still do a modicum of damage then what would they have done to a 'normal' unprotected car:doublesho
good on you for doing it though.
It upholds my belief that like anything in life 'You get what you pay for!!'
Out of curiosity did you not feel like getting out and screaming 'stop' or 'enough' and just driving off to save the rest of your car?
Ming the Impressed


----------



## Laurie.J.M

:doublesho is all I can think of to describe the result (can't wait to see some more pics). I really can't see how even joe 'non detailer' public wouldn't notice the marks, i dread to think what it would look like after several more trips. Did they apply anything to the wheels? If they did it will be interesting to see if it has detrimental effect on them. Someone at my tennis club took his car to a fixed site hand car wash (he only did it once and learnt his lesson) and ever since all the lacquer on his alloys has been peeling off.


----------



## spursfan

Koshka said:


> Just going by what I have read on the UKBA site really & seen on the UKBA programme. Maybe I am misinformed.


No you're not misinformed, my brother used to be a special and they know of a round up in Tesco's near our home, they were ALL ILLEGALS, 7 sent back to where they came from...dont worry about the PC brigade..

Kev


----------



## Leemack

Ming said:


> Well done mate.
> If they managed to strip of two layers of protection and still do a modicum of damage then what would they have done to a 'normal' unprotected car:doublesho
> good on you for doing it though.
> It upholds my belief that like anything in life 'You get what you pay for!!'
> Out of curiosity did you not feel like getting out and screaming 'stop' or 'enough' and just driving off to save the rest of your car?
> Ming the Impressed


I did at one point but in the name of science I just thought "Well at least I get to detail the car again :buffer:


----------



## Ming

Showshine said:


> I did at one point but in the name of science I just thought "Well at least I get to detail the car again :buffer:


Dedication to the cause.
Good man
Ming the grateful


----------



## Typhoon 180

was this Tamworth Sainsburys? 

nice one for doing it and it does go to show what just 1 wash by them actually does to your cars


----------



## Leemack

steves cleenz said:


> was this Tamworth Sainsburys?
> 
> nice one for doing it and it does go to show what just 1 wash by them actually does to your cars


Yup

They were at Asda and Marks's aswell


----------



## james_death

Dedication to the cause awarded to you sir....:thumb:

Prety much what we expected, shame really as could save us a fortune in time and money... especially if it lasted a month....:lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Showshine said:


> Yup
> 
> They were at Asda and Marks's aswell


They're spreading faster than the plague, I drove past one recently that I don't remember seeing before so I popped in for a quick look, wash for £7, this consists of a wash using a wash n' wax shampoo applied using a one bucket, 2 sponge method (one on the car, one on the ground) some wheel cleaner (probably acidic and at a strong dilution) quick rinse with a petrol power washer that could probably do alot of damage if used wrongly and dried with a chamois. There 'Full Special Valet' is £70 :doublesho this adds in some sort of polish (didn't find out what) and something vaguely resembling wax and some trim and tyre dressing, and for an extra £10 they do a full interior shampoo and then for an extra £5 they'll steam your engine. The guy there proudly proclaimed 'we can carry out a full valet on your car in less than an hour' :lol:. When I do a full detail it sometimes takes nearly an hour just to decide on the what to use and get everything ready.


----------



## Leemack

Laurie.J.M said:


> They're spreading faster than the plague, I drove past one recently that I don't remember seeing before so I popped in for a quick look, wash for £7, this consists of a wash using a wash n' wax shampoo applied using a one bucket, 2 sponge method (one on the car, one on the ground) some wheel cleaner (probably acidic and at a strong dilution) quick rinse with a petrol power washer that could probably do alot of damage if used wrongly and dried with a chamois. There 'Full Special Valet' is £70 :doublesho this adds in some sort of polish (didn't find out what) and something vaguely resembling wax, the guy there proudly proclaimed 'we can carry out a full valet on your car in less than an hour' :lol:. When I do a full detail it sometimes takes nearly an hour just to decide on the what to use and get everything ready.


Lol

I agree mate - They are everywhere


----------



## chillihound

I'm gonna setup a carwash at my local supermarket using a muddy puddle as a bucket, special formular clay (regular clay with added sharp sand), hydrochloric acid for the alloys and lard for protection.

I'm gonna be rich boys and girls, who needs £161 million euro millions 

Valet anyone?


----------



## Laurie.J.M

chillihound said:


> I'm gonna setup a carwash at my local supermarket using a muddy puddle as a bucket, special formular clay (regular clay with added sharp sand), hydrochloric acid for the alloys and lard for protection.
> 
> I'm gonna be rich boys and girls, who needs £161 million euro millions
> 
> Valet anyone?


What will you do if it stops raining? :lol: To be honest you'd probably get quite a few takers. Some of these 'hand car washes' have the cheek to call themselves valeters, i'm sorry but they're just not. Swirl Brigade maybe, valeters definitely not.


----------



## chillihound

Laurie.J.M said:


> What will you do if it stops raining? :lol:


I have a copius bladder :lol: or would that just be taking the pee


----------



## SNAKEBITE

S63 said:


> Why can't so many DW members realize and appreciate the fact that 99.99% of the great British car owners couldn't give a monkeys about swirls etc and if for a fiver they don't have to get their hoses out and have the crud and muck scoured off their motors and are happy with the service then let em be, these threads are incredibly boring.


I know what you mean, you come on a detailing site and all they talk about is polish this, wax that, and as for all that talk about microfibre cloths, well I just don't know.

I just don't understand it.


----------



## nickfrog

In this instance, people here are talking about other people's choice of car cleaning solutions (in derogatory terms), not their own. No one HAS to use the £5 boys afaik, so what does it matter if other people prefer it for convenience and don't mind the swirls that they can't see anyway ? Is it a way for people to feel better about their own OCD by contrast ?


----------



## chillihound

Personally I don't think this thread is being derogatory about peoples choice of swirl (sorry wash) provider but rather the damage said providers provide under disguising names like 'epic valeting' etc.

Anyway I think anyone that uses these sandpaper for sponge merchants are dense pillocks - Derogatory enough for ya.


----------



## Leemack

I don't understand some of the comments here.

Let me clarify my point in doing this. 

I am a detailer and earn a living from it (sometimes lol) and I was interested in how much damage they can do to my car after their "super fast and friendly service". We talk about it on here but nobody actually knows what they do to the paint.
Well this is why I decided to do it and noticed that 95% of the users on here wanted to see it too.

It wasn't intended to knock anyone that uses the place - If they want their car clean and don't care or even know about swirls then fair enough. More power to them.

However, my point is. Honestly if you are not interested in the results or the concept of my experiment then why even bother bringing the thread down and potentially starting an argument which could close the thread?

Just don't bite or comment. This was a bit of fun that I took a whole day and a half and £40 to do (Products/petrol/car wash etc) 

Be fair to me and don't take the **** - Feel a bit let down that some would knock it when i spent good time and money doing it for the majority.


----------



## ClioToby

You know it really gets on my **** when people complain about this whole issue of "regular people" having their cars washed by less than detailer methods.

I work next door to a Sainsburies, and they have the same heros poliosh car washers there too. I agree, their techniques and methods are dire and ive seen them plonk the 6x6 inch wash bucket on the bonnet, roof etc. Even says Microfibre wash on them as though its going to be safe. 

People dont look at their cars and think, oh no swirl marks, marring etc. I have to say, as much as ive scoffed to myself at the prospect of people having their cars done by these people, they always do a "decent job". Aside from their **** poor tyre dressing application the finished cars dont look too bad until you get close. So for Your average joe its a fiver well spent.

Im not sure they actually cause that much in the way of swirl marks either. Ive seen 100's of cars done by them, a lot of brand new ones, black in colour, and they dont appear to be riddled with marring or swirls in the direct sunlight.


----------



## Leemack

ClioToby said:


> *You know it really gets on my **** when people complain about this whole issue of "regular people" having their cars washed by less than detailer methods.*
> I work next door to a Sainsburies, and they have the same heros poliosh car washers there too. I agree, their techniques and methods are dire and ive seen them plonk the 6x6 inch wash bucket on the bonnet, roof etc. Even says Microfibre wash on them as though its going to be safe.
> 
> People dont look at their cars and think, oh no swirl marks, marring etc. I have to say, as much as ive scoffed to myself at the prospect of people having their cars done by these people, they always do a "decent job". Aside from their **** poor tyre dressing application the finished cars dont look too bad until you get close. So for Your average joe its a fiver well spent.


Again I will say it. This is "DETAILING WORLD" so not average Joe comes here. This is why we are talking about it because we are like minded. If it bothers you then don't read :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby

You dont say. It wasnt the OP's post that bothered me as such, I even found the before/after shots of the damage they caused you posted interesting, and detailing is one of my hobbies. This forums great, tons of info and loads of help to be had and I thoroughly enjoy reading the write ups which is why im here.

Its the whole people not being able to understand that normal people who arent as anal about a cars appearance as we are will use these car washes. Car washing is a chore to most people. 

Do you walk around thinking youre a better person than everyone else because you know how to wash a car properly and maintain its paintwork?

Interesting to read yes but walking around with your nose in the air no. Its just those comments "I cant believe someone would want to do this"...............


----------



## Ming

If the condition of your car matters and you want to learn how to 'detail' it, then come onto this site.
If you think that a £5 car wash is value for money - and thousands do - then go see if there is a '£5 car wash site'.
I admire the fact that someone who takes so much care of his car is willing to put his money where his mouth is and prove that these guys do do damage to a car, even if that damage is just the removal of any sealant or protectant.
Apart from the 'illegals' thing which personally I see nothing wrong with - hell my ex Superintendent called them that FFS - there has never really been any dig at folk using them.
for the vaste majority they are a good send as they do a passable job.
If i had a works truck they would be doing mine I can promise you that.
As for touching my CAR there is not a snowballs chance in hell of that.
Secondly they actually do us a favour as those folk that use them regularly use them get cars that look so flat, colour and paint wise, in comparison to others that come sale time they
.
.
.
.
.
come to us!!!!!!!!
I can think of no situation where they will take £1 of business from anyone on this site and will I am sure over the years make us lots of money.
For those that have posted that they think we are making an issue of this then realise this.
To US it is an issue.
Have a nice day ya'all
Ming the Obvious stater.


----------



## chillihound

Showshine said:


> Again I will say it. This is "DETAILING WORLD" so not average Joe comes here. This is why we are talking about it because we are like minded. If it bothers you then don't read :thumb:


+1

This is an open forum for discussing ALL things Detailing. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on any subject - whether others like those opinions or not is for them to decide.

Now if people wish to discuss the methods, people who provide or those that make use of these criminal damage experts then they are entitled to do so.

If someone has something to add then add your comments but it seems a few feel that because they voice their viewpoint then these discussion should stop - wrong.

Most of us realise that those that use car park washers don't care or give a second thought to the damage inflicted upon their vehicles paintwork, ok we get it. This thread is about the methods used and the end result of the use of these washes. We are all here because we are detailers and most by virtue hate the thought of the damage being done so if you don't mind we'll keep discussing it until nobody wishes to add anything further bringing the thread to a natural end.

No one is holding a gun to your temple forcing you to read this thread. It's one reason why God gave us the Back Button.


----------



## id_doug

I think it's important not to stray to far away from the original point. The whole debate of anal car washing and what the masses would be happy with might be a good subject for another post.

I think that as the vast amount of people on here are enthusiasts it was interesting to see the results of this. There is so much hype on hear of the correct technique and products but with very little hard evidence of what happens if this is not followed.

I started this post as a bit of a joke but with Showshine stepping up to the plate it has managed to move onto something a bit more interesting and informative.

I personally find the results extremely interesting and informative.

I think Showsine should be congratulated for have the nuts to do something I think the vast majority of people on here would never have the balls to do :thumb:

I take on board what a lot of people say about how the people at these car washes are not always foreign or as others and not myself have stated "illegal immigrants". All I can speak of is my own experiences and that is everyone who has approached me have been foreign. Hence the original title. But in all fairness it is the state of the wash and process in question not the background of the people running them. If by the title I offended anyone, I apologise. It was never intended to be a post about the ethnic background of the workers.

Finally, again, for myself and I am sure the vast amount of people on here a massive thanks to Showshine.


----------



## Leemack

ClioToby said:


> You dont say. It wasnt the OP's post that bothered me as such, I even found the before/after shots of the damage they caused you posted interesting, and detailing is one of my hobbies. This forums great, tons of info and loads of help to be had and I thoroughly enjoy reading the write ups which is why im here.
> 
> Its the whole people not being able to understand that normal people who arent as anal about a cars appearance as we are will use these car washes. Car washing is a chore to most people.
> 
> Do you walk around thinking youre a better person than everyone else because you know how to wash a car properly and maintain its paintwork?
> 
> Interesting to read yes but walking around with your nose in the air no. Its just those comments "I cant believe someone would want to do this"...............


No I don't hold my nose up to anyone and if you met me you would know full well.

It's a simple answer. If you don't like it then don't read it.

Posting wind up answers isn't the way to go is it?

Anyway - back on topic


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I think we can safely say we have established that 95% of the driving public aren't to bothered about using these 'illegal hand car washes' and that this an interesting thread and was a worthwhile experiment. The thing is if joe 'non detailer' public actually knew about and got to see what some of these people actually do to there cars it may cause them to think again. I'm talking about things like putting the dirty bucket of muddy water on the roof of the car as ClioToby said, or dropping the sponge on the ground and then picking it up and carrying on without even glancing at it as I've witnessed before, or removing the seats from a car and then power hosing them as someone mentioned in another thread or using poor quality products that will over time do damage (wheel cleaners that the destroy the lacquer). Yes I shall now wipe this muddy water over my car using this gritty sponge and then I shall pour some sulphuric acid over my wheels and then dry it off using a dish cloth. Who do you that would do that to their own car let alone pay money to let someone else do it?


----------



## id_doug

Sorry, forgot to mention that I can't believe that the wash actually stripped two layers of SN and left marks!! WTF. How's that even possible!?


----------



## mr.t

End of the day everybody doesnt care about their cars like us or even realise the damage they do with these "£5 for a wash" jobs. my mate came round the other night in his s reg civic,i spotted alll sorts of defects and swirls on his car which i pointed out.his reply was "i didnt c them til you pointed them out grrr".


----------



## nickfrog

Removing LSP or creating swirls is not "damage" to the people using this service. They have swirls in the first place and to not even want to know what LSP is, hence the fact they use those guys. What is the relevance ?


----------



## Leemack

nickfrog said:


> Removing LSP or creating swirls is not "damage" to the people using this service. They have swirls in the first place and to not even want to know what LSP is, hence the fact they use those guys. What is the relevance ?


It is a bit of fun for us on detailing world.

WE wanted to see what happened, if the people that use it don't care then fair enough. Some of them will realise and then pay a lot of money to get it sorted so it's fine by me.


----------



## SiliconS

Showshine - thanks for coming back and posting the outcome. I appreciate your effort on our behalf.


----------



## Leemack

SiliconS said:


> Showshine - thanks for coming back and posting the outcome. I appreciate your effort on our behalf.


Why thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

hope you got the car sorted back out....

nice proof of how much difference there is using a cheaper, faster car wash...

:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Showshine - are you gonna post any more pics or video? Did you get any pics or video whilst the car was being washed/damaged?


----------



## Spoon

Wow! this was a great topic. I've not seen this in the US but the same outcome will happen hear too. Very few people care about there cars over hear and a five dollar wash would be great to them. I think you have to have a eye for this and not a lot of people do so we as DETAILERS have to show them...I tell people that call me "I'M NOT A CAR WASH I'M A DETAILER" you need a wash go to a car wash you want in done right then we can do business:thumb:


----------



## chillihound

I saw a women doing her crackers at one of these Heros car wash guys at my local Sainsburys this morning about the white scratch in the passenger door of her 59 plate Audi TT Convertible in dark metallic grey, the scratch exactly the same height as the top of the guys cart. She was also ranting about the sun bouncing off the scratches in the bonnet.

Shame really, it was/is a loverly looking car. All the while the lady was banging on the car wash guy looked like he was having trouble deciding what to have for dinner tonight.

Her £5 car wash wasn't such a bargain but I bet she uses them again.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

chillihound said:


> I saw a women doing her crackers at one of these Heros car wash guys at my local Sainsburys this morning about the white scratch in the passenger door of her 59 plate Audi TT Convertible in dark metallic grey, the scratch exactly the same height as the top of the guys cart. She was also ranting about the sun bouncing off the scratches in the bonnet.
> 
> Shame really, it was/is a loverly looking car. All the while the lady was banging on the car wash guy looked like he was having trouble deciding what to have for dinner tonight.
> 
> Her £5 car wash wasn't such a bargain but I bet she uses them again.


as has been said several times you get what you pay and it sounds like she did.


----------



## ViewWise

Laurie.J.M said:


> as has been said several times you get what you pay and it sounds like she did.


Not always,

I know of atleast one place in london doing:

Hot Snow Foam
Hot Rinse
Two bucket method (with seperate mitts for top and bottom)
Separate bucket and mitts for rims.
Hot Rinse
Windows In/Out
Door Shuts wiped with APC
Air line drying of crevices
Tyre Shine

for £5 and have been for a year :thumb:. Ok it might not be the same as washing your car yourself or getting a detailer to spend 2 hours on it but alot safer than sainsbury. Just not as convenient lol.

Nice one of the test though! Im sure 5th gear or similar did a test of hand car wash vs machine wash vs jetwash brush a while back.


----------



## Bel

ViewWise said:


> I know of atleast one place in london doing:
> 
> Hot Snow Foam
> Hot Rinse
> Two bucket method (with seperate mitts for top and bottom)
> Separate bucket and mitts for rims.
> Hot Rinse
> Windows In/Out
> Door Shuts wiped with APC
> Air line drying of crevices
> Tyre Shine
> 
> for £5 and have been for a year


Crikey. What a bargain! I'd swap the snow foam for a dry though!

I wonder how they make enough money to keep going - you'd need ALOT of fivers per day to cover all the costs, let alone put food on the table for everyone working there...

Whereabouts in London is that?


----------



## Laurie.J.M

ViewWise said:


> Not always,
> 
> I know of atleast one place in london doing:
> 
> Hot Snow Foam
> Hot Rinse
> Two bucket method (with seperate mitts for top and bottom)
> Separate bucket and mitts for rims.
> Hot Rinse
> Windows In/Out
> Door Shuts wiped with APC
> Air line drying of crevices
> Tyre Shine
> 
> for £5 and have been for a year :thumb:. Ok it might not be the same as washing your car yourself or getting a detailer to spend 2 hours on it but alot safer than sainsbury. Just not as convenient lol.
> 
> Nice one of the test though! Im sure 5th gear or similar did a test of hand car wash vs machine wash vs jetwash brush a while back.


That really is a bargain, I went down to my local hand car wash to see what all the fuss is about and why alot of my potential customers flock there instead, I won't name and shame them but I shall now quote from their business card, for £7 you get:

hand wash & wax (they mean wash & wax shampoo but I know some have misinterpreted it and thought they were getting proper wax, )
wheels cleaned (not sure what with though)
rinse (using a lethal looking power washer)
chamois dry (the guy I watched looked like he was trying to erode all the paint away)
windows outside
door shuts cleaned

Does this place in London actually take care and pride in their work or do they just rush it, it's all very well using proper methods but if you don't care and do it properly the results will be just as bad. My local place don't seem to take any care at all, while I was there I had a quick look round and all their equipment was really dirty and I did a quick inspection of a finished car as I was leaving and not only was it really swirly but it was covered in drying marks and they'd missed bits aswell, I really can't see how people don't notice things like that .


----------



## ViewWise

Bel said:


> Crikey. What a bargain! I'd swap the snow foam for a dry though!
> 
> I wonder how they make enough money to keep going - you'd need ALOT of fivers per day to cover all the costs, let alone put food on the table for everyone working there...
> 
> Whereabouts in London is that?


Sorry missed microfiber drying towels used to dry and separate cloths used for relevant tasks. Most of the business is in/out which also includes vacuum and dash wiped with a non shiny product @ £10 bargain.

Gtechniq had their open day in their detailing studio within the building:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2899779&postcount=164


----------



## Laurie.J.M

ViewWise said:


> Sorry missed microfiber drying towels used to dry and separate cloths used for relevant tasks. Most of the business is in/out which also includes vacuum and dash wiped with a non shiny product @ £10 bargain.
> 
> Gtechniq had their open day in their detailing studio within the building:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2899779&postcount=164


This is getting better by the minute, it also sounds like they may actually take care about what they do which has to be a first for a hand car wash, if you can work from fixed premises somewhere busy like London and actually do a good job you could get away with charging £10 or even £5 a go and make an absolute killing.


----------



## The_Bouncer

If you want something that may make people sit up and notice, type 'Car wash damaged my car' into google > over 2,300,000 results.. !!!


----------



## Leemack

The_Bouncer said:


> If you want something that may make people sit up and notice, type 'Car wash damaged my car' into google > over 2,300,000 results.. !!!


i did that the other day and there is a shed load lol


----------



## Planet Man

DMH-01 said:


> These ones have been in my local Sainsbury's for years and they do indeed clean your car in the bay.
> 
> Looks like you've got nice weather though, it's pouring down here .


Used to be about 10 working out of Sainsbury's in Reading a few years back


----------



## Ian-83

I am glad someone has taken the time to see what if any damage is inflicted by these places. I know the general public doesn't care but I think it is interesting to us that do care what sort of damage it is causing plus people have said the knock on effect could be more business for detailers for people selling/buying a car that's been to one of these such places.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

The_Bouncer said:


> If you want something that may make people sit up and notice, type 'Car wash damaged my car' into google > over 2,300,000 results.. !!!


There's some quite interesting and funny stories about car wash damage although most seem to be along the lines of my friend went through an automated car wash and it ripped something of their car or people asking do automated car washes really do that much damage. I found a good one about a guy who took his car to a hand car wash and afterwards he noticed that a load of the lacquer had peeled off, some of the replies were pretty comical, one guy suggested that he should put a coat of wax on it and then everything would be fine :lol:. you can read it here http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=1063855.


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ I read that one too - Classic 'Fixes_r_us' - It's got to be right and true cos I read it on the internet.

hahaha :thumb:


----------



## Bel

Wow. That moneysavingexpert thread is truly epic! You have to wonder if Sturll is just a master troll though


----------



## Chufster

A few years ago my mum took her old golf through the local imigrant wash. You don't get out of the car and drive from station to station. You get snowfoamed, then pressurewashed off, before a quick wipe/dry.

The monster pressure washers they used lifted great strips of laquer off the bonnet, passenger door and 2 off the roof.

There is the possibility that the integrity of the laquer may have been compromised before hand, it was intact. needless to say she got nowhere when she tried to complain.


----------



## Typhoon 180

its because none of these places have sufficient insurance, they think just cause they got public liability its OK, and this is where the problem lays, some people do not understand what these places are doing to there cars, whether just usual swirls or blasting the lacquer off your car, people think yeah its only a fiver! but that fiver can end up being a £250+ re-paint on your bumper etc. but what can you say.....


----------

